# I miss you bun. Mommy loves you.



## andromedagale (Jun 30, 2009)

I just want to say I never expected it to be this hard. I loved that bunny so much. No matter what was going on in my life, all he had to do was perk those ears at me and everything was ok again. Romeo had so many close calls, I knew he wouldn't be with us as long as a healthy bunny, but I didn't expect him to leave us so soon. And now I'm sitting here wondering what I could have done to help him. To keep him from getting sick. To fix it so he could feel better and live longer, happier. He was in so much pain and I didn't even know it. We buried him out under the sassafrass tree where the wild bunnies play and eat. He was always afraid to go outside, but maybe now he can run and play with the other bunnies. I miss him so much. Part of my life is gone now. It calms me to know he doesn't hurt anymore. I just really hope God will let us have pets in heaven. I couldn't possibly be called heaven otherwise. Romeo baby, I miss you and I love you more than most people could ever understand. You were my bright light. You brought me laughter, happiness and love that I never would've experienced had I not brought you home that day. Thank you for teaching me all you did. I cannot ever forget you little bunny. You took a huge piece of my heart with you. Have fun and wait for me at the bridge. Remember, you're my baby. Mommy loves you. :cry1:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry. I think you'll find many here who will related to this sweet, sad tribute. :sad:

It was harder than I thought, too. 

So sorry for your loss. 

:rip: Romeo 


sas :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2009)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 1, 2009)

:bunnyangel:

Prayers for your loss.

Denise


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 1, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Romeo. It's been a year since we lost our Commander Bun-Bun and it doesn't get any easier. The consolations are that your bunny knew love, had a good home and is now pain free. Binky free little man.:sad::angel::rip:


----------



## LuvMyRabbits (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.. reading your post has brought me to tears..I can feel all the love you have for him pouring out in your words..He was a very lucky little guy to have you. Just have peace knowing hes in a place now where he will never feel pain again..RIP Romeo:angel:Heaven has just gotten another angel


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 7, 2009)

:bunnyhug:i am so sorry for your loss. my beloved hartley passed away in january and i asked myself similar questions to you. i know now that i did everything i could for my bunny, as did you for romeo. and of course there will be pets in heaven, that is one reunion that nothing can stop.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

RIP Romeo


----------



## andromedagale (Jul 8, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you all for your support. Some days are ok. Some days are bad. I'm trying to make a marker for his grave as unique as he was. I can't get his cage buddy Rocky to do anything now. Without Romeo there to "protect" him, he won't even come to his cage at night. :nope: Not sure what to do since he's skittish by nature anyway. onder:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you are all going through.

Have you looked at maybe finding a confident new bunny friend for Rocky? Some bunnies need a new friend, some bunnies don't, some need them ASAP, some can wait a while. Maybe he is one who needs a friend?


----------



## andromedagale (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually, the day that Romeo passed, I rubbed a life sized toy rabbit that was about the same color as Romeo around the cage to get his scent on it. Rocky cleaned it and snuggled with it for a while, but has lost interest. And yes, I ended up getting two new bunnies that day as well because I knew Rocky would not be a happy bunny by himself. I sit their cage right in front of his so that they can interact without actually being able to hurt each other. He's still a bit territorial. I use a small toy bunny and move it from cage to cage to get them all used to each others scent beign in their cage a bit. Also, one of the new bunnies, Cole, has a case of coccidia. So I'm treating all three rabbits and keeping Rocky separated just in case until their last dose of meds tonight. I'll start putting them together in the bathtub in small amounts tomorrow. Rocky also seems to eat better if the other buns are in front of his cage. Even though he's sort of defending the homeland :duel, I think he doesn't feel as lonely that way. He now stays at the front of his cage most of the time where the little ones are close.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

That's good  

It's natural he will be territorial, because they are near his territory and will be a threat, but he also obviosuly finds some comfort in them, so hopefully done the right way, it should go well.

He probably lost interest because the smell wore off, he may also have grieved, especially if he saw Romeo's body after he died.

Are the two new buns spayed and neutered?


----------



## andromedagale (Jul 8, 2009)

No not yet. The vet thought it would be to early. I think they're both about 2 months old. Lol. I'm starting to worry though.Nikki kept trying to get frisky with Cole last night during their exercise time. :hugsquish:I've heard girls do that sometimes, but I've never had one so I'm not sure. I know Cole is a boy because he keeps rubbing his chin on everything and scenting. Or atleast I'm hoping that's right. :nerves1


----------

